# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Kriza e Naftes

## Darius

Sipas nje lajmi te Deutsche Welle ndonese Arabia Saudite eshte treguar e gatshme qe te rrise prodhimin, perseri cmimet e naftes ne tregun nderkombetar do mbeten te larta. 
*
Çmimi i naftës do të vazhdojë të jetë i lartë*

Përballë shqetësimit në mbarë botën për çmimin e lartë të naftës Arabia Saudite është shprehur e gatshme për të rritur sasinë e prodhimit. Ministri i naftës Ali Al Naimi deklaroi dje (1.7.) për kanalin CNN se sasia e premtuar e prodhimit për muajin korrik prej 9,7 milionë fuçish mund të shtohet nëse rritet kërkesa. Sasia e njoftuar e prodhimit prej 9,7 milionë fuçish i përgjigjet një rritjeje të lehtë prej 200.000 fuçish në ditë. Qysh në muajin maj sasia ishte rritur me 300.000 fuçi. Se sa mund të shtohet sasia e prodhuar ministri Al Naimi e la të hapur. Sipas fjalëve të tij Arabia Saudite si eksportuesi më i madh në botë i naftës është gjithashtu e gatshme të zgjerojë prodhimin deri në kapacitetin maksimal. Kjo do të thotë që sasia të rritet në 12,5 milionë fuçi në ditë.


"Ne kemi thënë se kapaciteti ynë i prodhimit vitin e ardhshëm do të jetë 12,5 milionë fuçi në ditë. Atëherë si mund të thuhet se oferta është e kërcënuar?"


Por sipas vlerësimeve të agjensisë ndërkombëtare të energjisë IEA çmimet e naftës do të mbeten të larta në periudhë afatgjatë. Oferta egzistuese është ende e mjaftueshme por më e vonta në vitin 2010 kërkesa do të rritet më shpejt se oferta, thuhet në prognozën vjetore të organizatës. Shefi i agjensisë Nobuo Tanaka foli për tronditjen e tretë të naftës në historinë e ekonomisë. Tanaka theksoi se përgjegjës për rritjen e çmimit nuk janë aspak spekulantët.

----------


## Darius

Sa here shkoni ne pompen e benzines mendoni se ke po pasurojne parate tuaja. Shikoni se ku shkojne leket qe te gjithe shpenzojme per benzinen.

----------


## Darius

Fotot qe shikoni me siper dhe ne kete shkrim nuk jane ato te nje hoteli por thjesht te nje shtepie te njerit prej sheikeve te naftes ne Arabine Saudite.

----------


## Darius

Mos harroni qe ka dhe pamje te jashteme qe te merr syte per nga bukuria si dhe makina luksoze.

----------


## Darius

Dhe cmenduria e ketyre njerezve shkon akoma me larg. Dy fotot e fundit i perkasin nje makine Audi e cila eshte 100 % argjend.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Rri c'na i ve keto fotot, na bere me ja dhene vetes BAM  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## a4ever

Hmmm, osht dasht edhe gomat me ja vendos te argjendit kta far penguina, pardon beduina!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

e mo mire kan ato dhe i beljn bejn gjith ato gjera bravo i qoft..mos shikoni te tjeret por shikoni i her ato ne shqiperi qe me lekt e popullit bejn sa anej knej qef dhe populli vaun dhe kujt i plasi amon ore...

----------


## baaroar

NO CHEAP OIL - Ky ishte njeri nga titujt e sotem te gazetave per te ilustruar krizen e naftes. (Arabia Saudite nuk pranon te ule cmimin, dhe sasia e ofruar do te rritet me nje norme qe nga specialistet shikohet si e paperfillshme per te zbutur krizen)
Qe rezervat globale nuk jane te pashtershme, do te mbarojne nje dite, kjo dihet nga te gjithe, por besoj se jane mese te mjaftueshme, ne treg mund te ofrohet aq sa eshte kerkesa (megjithese ajo po rritet)
Per mendimin tim, kriza e naftes nuk vjen si rezultat i kerkeses ne rritje, por i uljes te ofertes, shume vende te njohura si prodhuese te medha, me ndikim ne treg nuk po prodhojne me kapacitetet e mundshme per shkaqe te ndryshme.
Eshte ujdi e Sh.B.A. me Arabine Saudite, te paret krijojne pasiguri ne keto vende nepermjet metodave nga me te ndryshmet, krijojne kriza politike, ekonomike e deri ne luftra vetem e vetem te nxisin stanjacionin ne ekonomite e ketyre vendeve.
Te dytet (delfinet e Sh.B.A) Sauditet, perfitojne nga situata e krijuar ne tregun boteror te naftes, ta shesin naften sa frengu pulen per te maksimizuar fitimet nepermjet ketyre spekulacioneve konspirative.
Pastaj kemi edhe "balerinet" europiane qe thone qe grurin ta bejme nafte, kur ne Afrike vdes te pakten ne cdo minute nje femi nga uria ose semundja.
O e kam dhjere ate arabin tek ai Audi prej argjendi !!!

----------


## fisniku-student

Mendoj se Ne rastin e Qmimeve te Naftes ,existon nje Kriminalitet apo lloj Kontrabande Valutore,qe normalisht eshte "Dikush" qe perfiton me se shumti ,nga kjo anarki qmimesh...

Mbreti i Arabis Saudite thotë : * "Edhe po te dyfishohet Prodhimi i Naftes,perseri nuk do ulen Qmimet e Naftes dhe do vazhdojn te rriten perseri"*

Me kete thenje vlenë te dyshohet se Manipulimi me kete Arin e Zi ,eshte ne Kulminacion dhe se Pasuria Extreme gjithnje edhe me shume do shtohet ne Xhepat e disa Individeve te Caktuar...

Qfar po i vyen ketyre Horrave keto Makina te Argjendit dhe pse jo nese vazhdohet keshtu,nje dite do kenë edhe Makina te Diamantit...

Nje Pjes e Konsiderueshme e Njerzimit Vuajn per Ca Bukë dhe Ca Ujë,ndersa Keta Ngasin Makina te Argjendit...

Nuk do i shkoj Larg kjo,sepse pasurin e vetme qe e kan te sigurt eshte *"Vendi Nje Meter gjerë dhe 2 Metra Gjatë (Varri)*

----------


## Il Cavalliere

Per mendimin tim eshte komplot qe po i ben Usa per te fundosur ekonomine europiane.Kursi dollar euro qe shkon ne fuqizimin e euros eshte komplet nje farse.

----------


## Darius

> Mendoj se Ne rastin e Qmimeve te Naftes ,existon nje Kriminalitet apo lloj Kontrabande Valutore,qe normalisht eshte "Dikush" qe perfiton me se shumti ,nga kjo anarki qmimesh...
> 
> Mbreti i Arabis Saudite thotë : * "Edhe po te dyfishohet Prodhimi i Naftes,perseri nuk do ulen Qmimet e Naftes dhe do vazhdojn te rriten perseri"*
> 
> Me kete thenje vlenë te dyshohet se Manipulimi me kete Arin e Zi ,eshte ne Kulminacion dhe se Pasuria Extreme gjithnje edhe me shume do shtohet ne Xhepat e disa Individeve te Caktuar...


Edhe une kam kete mendim. Sipas disa analisteve ekonomiste qe kam degjuar kohet e fundit cmimi i naftes eshte subjektiv dhe rrezultat i spekulimeve. Ka nje te vertete qe kerkesat per nafte jane rritur shume ne krahasim me 20 vjet me pare. Shperberja e Bashkimit Sovjetik, fuqizimi i Kines dhe sidomos kalimi me shpejtesi te llahtarshme i Indise nga nje vend i botes se trete ne nje vend me nje rritje ekonomike te frikshme kane ndikuar ne kerkesen e madhe per nafte. Po ashtu dhe petro dollari ka rrolin e tij te madh qe mund te jete 25-30 % arsyeja e rritjes se cmimit. Pjesa qe mbetet (goxha e madhe do te thosha) eshte rezultat i spekullimeve. Por me e keqja eshte qe ngritja e cmimeve nuk ka ndaluar ende dhe parashikohet qe fucia te shkoje deri ne 200 $ dollare, pra 400 % me shume ne krahasim me 6 vjet te shkuara. Kjo do ndikoje jo vetem cmimet ne pompat e benzines po dhe ushqime dhe ne cdo gje tjeter. Pergatituni per kohe te veshtire qe do e bejne depresionin e 1929 te duket si loje femijesh.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Pergatituni per kohe te veshtire qe do e bejne depresionin e 1929 te duket si loje femijesh.


Jo kaq e zeze  :shkelje syri: . Eshte e vertete se po spekullohet ne cmimin e naftes. Madje nje gje e tille u be evidente gjate nje degjimi ne dhomen e Senatit kohet e fundit ku ishin ftuar per te sqaruar 5 kompanite me te medha te naftes ne Amerike. Megjithate treguesit ekonomik dhe financiar te Amerikes tregojne per nje situate larg asaj te nje ekonomie ne kolaps. Ka nje ndalese se rritjes se prodhimit te brendshem dhe kjo dhe per pasoje te nje ulje te konfidences se konsumatoreve. Kriza e kredise dhe e shtepive e ka nxitur me tutje kete parakrize te ekonomise (nuk dua ta quaj krize pasi nuk eshte tamam e tille). Megjithate sipas shume parashikimeve ekonomia do te rimekembet ne fund te vitit tjeter. Gjithashtu kriza e cmimit te naftes do te zhduket pasi te arrihet ai qe ne gjuhen e ekonomise quhet EKUILIBRIUM. Persa kohe kerkesa eshte shume me e larte se oferta, cmimi ne menyre te paevitueshme do te rritet edhe pse rritmet e tanishme jane me te fryra per te justifikuar kete ligj te zakonshem Makroekonomik.

----------


## Darius

> Jo kaq e zeze ....
> 
> Megjithate treguesit ekonomik dhe financiar te Amerikes tregojne per nje situate larg asaj te nje ekonomie ne kolaps...



Cilet tregues?  :buzeqeshje:  Mesa mbaj mend je ekonomist ose aspiron te behesh i tille. Brenda dites se neserme do mundohem qe te bej upload diku nje analize nga dikush qe do ja mesosh emrin. Aty do e marresh vesh sesa larg eshte Amerika nga kolapsi dhe sesi do duket great depression i 1929  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Cilet tregues? esa mbaj mend je ekonomist ose aspiron te behesh i tille. Brenda dites se neserme do mundohem qe te bej upload diku nje analize nga dikush qe do ja mesosh emrin. Aty do e marresh vesh sesa larg eshte Amerika nga kolapsi dhe sesi do duket great depression i 1929



 :buzeqeshje:  Degjo, ka shume faqe ne internet me shifra qe japin real time disa indekse si psh borxhi i jashtem amerikan, shpenzimet e luftes e te tjera si keto. Fusha e ekonomise nuk eshte me ndryshe se fusha e politikes dhe e fenomeneve paranormale  :shkelje syri: . Ka perhere njerez qe perpiqen te ndjekin ndonje "fantazme" apo "UFO" ne kete drejtim ne menyre qe te vertetojne dicka para te gjitheve dhe qe te beje buje te madhe. 
Shpeshhere krizat e medhaja te ekonomise kane disa tipare akute. Dua te them se keto reflektohen me nje ndryshim te shpejte dhe anormal te disa treguesve sic jane psh inflacioni ose indeksi i cmimeve sic quhet rendomte, papunesia e larte, renie drastike e prodhimit te brendshem bruto, dhe mbi te gjitha nje zhvleresim i menjehershem i monedhes vendase etj. Te tera keto dhe shume te tjera sot nuk perbejne nje problem alarmant pasi ndodhet brenda disa normave te lejueshme te ekonomise. Vet kjo e fundit eshte asgje me shume, por nje cikel i thjeshte i cili ka reniet dhe ngritjet e veta. Imagjinoje ne kete menyre: Nje rreth vertikal ku nje pike brenda perimetrit te tije leviz here lart e here poshte. Pa dashur te beje ekspertin e kesaj fushe, pasi edhe ne te vertete jane te pakte ata qe vertet e kuptojne, kjo eshte vetem nje lloj krize momentale e cila nuk ka gjasa qe te shkoje ne ndonje eveniment te llahtarrshem

----------


## RaPSouL

Edhe  Ketu keni ca detaje reth kesaj krize, qe po pushton tere globin.

----------


## Homza

Rritja e tejskajshme e cmimit te naftes do ngadalsoje zhvillimin global, por ironia qendron ktu qe ky frenim qe i bhet zhvillimit botror vjen nga zhvillimi dhe rimekembja ekonomike e Kines...



ama nje gje duhet te dijne kta prodhuesit ne naftes, qe nqs cmimet e naftes do rriten pafundesisht.....do kete zhvillim kolosal ne karburante alternative, sdo shkoj shume larg kur te dali ndonje makine me uje, ajer, apo edhe pluhur.

----------


## Homza

Kush di angloisht le te lexoje:




  A hydrogen-powered MINI concept was unveiled at the 2001 Frankfurt Motor Show. It runs solely on hydrogen and shows the potential for a virtually zero emissions vehicle which still offers outstanding performance in an affordable package. More... 


 BMW was a proud participant in the Clean Energy World Tour 2001. The focus of the Clean Energy World Tour 2001 was the lasting character of the "production - distribution - utilization of hydrogen in automobiles" process. The Tour visited cities around the world; Dubai, Brussels, Milan, Tokyo and Los Angeles.


Wallpaper  




More... 


 Information 


The BMW Clean Energy system involves liquid hydrogen produced from water using solar power. Hydrogen as a motor fuel is the answer to many environmental problems since there are no harmful emissions, no depleting of resources, and no danger to the atmosphere.

Since the 70's, BMW has been researching the future of mobility. The fruit of the research is the new BMW 750hL hydrogen powered vehicle. 

The heart of the 750hL is a hybrid, 12-cylinder combustion engine with two independent electronically controlled fuel induction systems. These systems allow the 750hL to run on either gasoline (petrol) or hydrogen. 

The 750hL has a hybrid 12-cylinder combustion engine capable of running on either gasoline or hydrogen. The 5.4-liter engine has two independent, electronically controlled fuel induction systems. The hydrogen engine offers excellent torque and acceleration, while the specially insulated 140-liter tank for the liquid hydrogen provides a range of 400 kilometers. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Process:



Electricity generated from solar power is used to split water into hydrogen and oxygen. Oxygen is released into the atmosphere, while hydrogen is liquefied and stored at a very low temperature (-253 °C). 

During internal combustion, the hydrogen combines with oxygen. The resulting energy powers the vehicle, while the hydrogen is returned to the environment as water. Harmful emissions are virtually eliminated.

By cooling hydrogen to -253 degrees Celsius, hydrogen is shrunk to a thousandth of its original volume. 70 layers of aluminum and fiberglass sheets between the exterior and interior vehicle walls insure that the liquid hydrogen remains at extremely low temperatures.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The car gets electricity from a newly developed fuel cell battery that converts hydrogen into electric current, and because it has several cells in series, it supplies enough power to keep the climate control running even when stationary.

Working with Shell Oil Company, BMW has developed a technology for dispensing hydrogen from a filling station's pumps into a car's fuel tanks. The world's first fully automatic hydrogen filling station was opened in May 1999 at the Munich Airport.

Other BMW Partners:

Parabolic-trough and solar-chimney installations transform heat from the sun's rays into electricity; their simplicity, longevity and ease of maintenance make them particularly cost-effective. Solar Millennium AG and its partners set up such power stations at appropriate locations in the Earth's sunniest places.

Hydrogen is normally a gas and takes up a great deal of space if it's stored as such. By cooling it to -253 degrees Celsius, Linde is able shrink hydrogen to a thousandth of its original volume, thus raising the energy content. Linde has also developed a special fuel tank which keeps the hydrogen at this temperature through high-tech insulation.

Together with Messer AG, a contact-free method of fixing the inner tank in place was developed using high-temperature superconductor technology. This highly innovative technology helps keep the hydrogen supercooled for longer.

In collaboration with IFC, a fuel cell was developed that supplies enough power for all the 750hL's electrical needs. Its high efficiency even leaves it with sufficient surplus power to keep the air- conditioning running when stationary.

----------


## Darius

> Degjo, ka shume faqe ne internet me shifra qe japin real time disa indekse si psh borxhi i jashtem amerikan, shpenzimet e luftes e te tjera si keto. Fusha e ekonomise nuk eshte me ndryshe se fusha e politikes dhe e fenomeneve paranormale . Ka perhere njerez qe perpiqen te ndjekin ndonje "fantazme" apo "UFO" ne kete drejtim ne menyre qe te vertetojne dicka para te gjitheve dhe qe te beje buje te madhe. 
> Shpeshhere krizat e medhaja te ekonomise kane disa tipare akute. Dua te them se keto reflektohen me nje ndryshim te shpejte dhe anormal te disa treguesve sic jane psh inflacioni ose indeksi i cmimeve sic quhet rendomte, papunesia e larte, renie drastike e prodhimit te brendshem bruto, dhe mbi te gjitha nje zhvleresim i menjehershem i monedhes vendase etj. Te tera keto dhe shume te tjera sot nuk perbejne nje problem alarmant pasi ndodhet brenda disa normave te lejueshme te ekonomise. Vet kjo e fundit eshte asgje me shume, por nje cikel i thjeshte i cili ka reniet dhe ngritjet e veta. Imagjinoje ne kete menyre: Nje rreth vertikal ku nje pike brenda perimetrit te tije leviz here lart e here poshte. Pa dashur te beje ekspertin e kesaj fushe, pasi edhe ne te vertete jane te pakte ata qe vertet e kuptojne, kjo eshte vetem nje lloj krize momentale e cila nuk ka gjasa qe te shkoje ne ndonje eveniment te llahtarrshem


Nuk eshte faqe interneti po audio file. Po e shkarkoj tani dhe do e degjosh analizen. Nuk ta kundershtoj argumentimin qe ke bere sepse eshte shume rracional. Por degjoje ate qe do te te nis (me duhet e-mail jot) dhe pastaj flasim.

----------


## Darius

Nuk po e gjej dot. E degjova sot si analize ne njerin nga coast to coast radio shows po spo e gjej se te kujt date. Kisha tre data 23, 26, dhe 30 por nuk po e gjej dot se ne cilen eshte. Tani jam ne laptop dhe do me duhet te kontrolloj ipod tim.

----------

